# Installing gnome2 offline



## pappa_trent (Jun 10, 2010)

Attempting to install gnome2 on FreeBSD 6.3.  because of limitations, I do not have access to the internet from this network.  Is there a list of all of the *.gz and *.bz2 files that I need to complete the installation?  My plan is to download them and store them in the /usr/ports/distfiles and /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 directories.  I do have a version of ports installed, however, I am not certain if it is the latest and greatest. I am fairly new to Unix, so I am working through the issues as they come up.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 10, 2010)

similar:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13766&highlight=offline
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10424&highlight=offline
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9651&highlight=offline

to find you which ports you need, you can install portmaster (it's in ports, and you don't need to download anything AFAIK)
`$ portmaster --show-work x11/gnome2`
this won't show only port names, without versions etc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2010)

You could also experiment with the following make targets inside that port directory:


```
# fetch-recursive
#                               - Retrieves missing ${DISTFILES} and ${PATCHFILES} for this
#                                 port and dependencies.
# fetch-recursive-list
#                               - Show list of commands to retrieve missing ${DISTFILES} and
#                                 ${PATCHFILES} for this port and dependencies.
```


----------



## pappa_trent (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys thanks for the post.  After all was said and done, we ended up hooking the machines to a DSL connection.  I ran the fetch-recursive and I was able to ensure I have all of the correct files.  The problem I am running into now is the following:


```
Shared Object "libutil.so.8" not found, required by Python
```

Later on at the end of the script output I also have:

```
iso_3166.tab Error 1
```

I know that Error 1 doesn't ell any of us crap, but it is what I have to go on.  

I searched the /lib directory and found that I have libutil.so.5 installed.  what port do I need to upgrade to make sure I have the correct libutil.so file?

Thanks again


----------



## pappa_trent (Jun 17, 2010)

One more caveat, I am running a make install clean from the /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 directory.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2010)

pappa_trent said:
			
		

> Guys thanks for the post.  After all was said and done, we ended up hooking the machines to a DSL connection.  I ran the fetch-recursive and I was able to ensure I have all of the correct files.  The problem I am running into now is the following:
> 
> Shared Object "libutil.so.8" not found, required by Python
> ...
> I searched the /lib directory and found that I have libutil.so.5 installed.  what port do I need to upgrade to make sure I have the correct libutil.so file?



libutil.so.5 is part of an old version of FreeBSD.  Did you maybe try to install python from a package for a newer version of FreeBSD?


----------



## pappa_trent (Jun 17, 2010)

Possibly. Because of software limitations that I am running on this machine, I have to run FreeBSD at 6.3.  I am trying to install Gnome2 as a GUI front end, because some of the stuff we are trying to do lends itself to using the GUI.  What I have done so far is:
# make fetch-recursive (In the /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 directory)
# make install clean (from the same directory)

The Gnome2 package that is trying to install is gnome2-2.20.1

The only packages that have been installed are the packages that the fetch-recursive command went out and found.

The current Python package Python2.5.1

Hopefully this info helps, if not I can provide more.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2010)

fetch-recursive downloads source distfiles.  Your installed python is complaining about a missing system library.  That would make sense if you downloaded a python package (compiled version of a port, not a distfile) that was meant for a later version of FreeBSD than you have.

Possibly you can just rebuild python from ports and it will be okay, but I'm betting you've got a lot of updating and rebuilding ahead.


----------



## pappa_trent (Jun 17, 2010)

So in order to build python from Ports, and make sure I have the right version, what do I need to do?  I am not very familiar with ports, aside from what is out there on the FreeBSD website.


----------



## pappa_trent (Jun 17, 2010)

wblock, thanks for the help.  I was able to go back and re-install the correct python load and I am working on the Gnome2 install again.  Re-read the ports info and figured out what to do.  Thanks again.


----------

